# Swift Sundance 630G



## jimscamm (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi

I am new to motorhoming and after many months of looking around I have found a nice van as above, its an '05 at £28k but hope to knowck a grand or so off of that from the dealer.

It looks perfect for my aims (1) to tour southern Europe in the Spring next year and (2) to hire out commercially - because it has 2 double beds, a convertible lounge, full cooker, plenty of lounge space, a big garage etc.

Has anyone used one of these, could they tell me any pitfalls I should look for if I go to inspect it.

I recognise that people have differing experiences with vehicles of all sorts but am just looking to ensure I don't make a mistake first time round that might put me off this long awaited ambition

Thanks


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

The first thing I would do is subscribe to this forum (£10) you will not regret it, then you can use all the facility the site has to offer.

At the top of the page click on Resources, there is a check list for buying a Motor home that can be downloaded.

Charlie


----------



## cal22mx (Sep 14, 2009)

Our first m/h was a 630g bought new in 2003 - we went all over France in it with 4 Kids + bikes + toys etc . No problems at all - plenty of space for all the gear but----> 


The only thing I can say was a problem was the layout inside was a bit cramped, thats it really!

It was an ideal starter van for our then young family ,but as they have grown we have replaced it with bigger and bigger ones! 

Im not sure if £28k is on the expensive side for an 05 plate - check around on the web for a comparison 

Mal


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Jim,

We would retail that 630G at £25k tops, check that the floor area around the step is not rotten and that it has been modded.

Peter


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> We would retail that 630G at £25k tops, check that the floor area around the step is not rotten and that it has been modded.
> 
> Peter


And if he dont know, nobody does. Where can you get good advice like this for free.


----------



## MorrisMotorhome (Mar 4, 2009)

We had a 2002 630g for a couple of years.

We found it very good for our purposes.

Ours was on a 3,400 kg chassis and we found that the payload was nowhere near that quoted in the manuals. I took it to the weighbridge and found I was travelling 200kg overweight with our normal load. That would be our only reservation though


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

So Jimscamm
The vehicle is too expensive so don't buy at that price, unles it got £5000 of expensive kit that you were going to fit anyway.

Paul.


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

we had a 630G for several years travelled France and Italy for months. As previousely stated living area a bit limited for such a big van. The other problem is, as with all garage models is that, if you both have a "getting up in the night problem" climbing over each other is a problem. We overcame the problem with my wife sleeping at the backend and me up the front in the overbed ( made for good weight distribution :roll: )
We had good times in it especially when we took 6 grandchildren away :x.
We did find that the metal roof made a frightening noise when travelling in high winds, Thought it was going to blow off in the Dordoign one year. This was one of the factors that led me to get rid of it. The other problem was the garage door, early modles had a lift up door, (pain in the bum) I lost my garage door within the first few weeks of owning the van, subsequently fitted a warning light on it. 
like others I'm sure its overpriced.
Good luck and happy motorhoming
P.S pay the £10-00 you wont regret it


----------

